# South Africa's Expat Tax



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've read numerous conflicting explanations of this law set to take effect on March 1, 2020.

One of my employees is a South African citizen who has been living permanently in Germany for nearly 20 years. He's concered that this new law equates to US-style citizenship-based taxation and fears that he will be required to file (and pay) every year.

However, one article I read seemed to imply that this is a misconception and that he would only need to obtain the official status of a tax nonresident, which would eliminate the need to pay or even file tax returns in SA.

Can anyone help with this?


----------

